# my (rubbish) planted tanks



## catxx (18 May 2009)

Poor attempts but hey.

Shrimp tank:





Endler tank:




They're both around the 30L mark ish.


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2009)

Hello and welcome Catxx.

I think your being a little hard on yourself classing them as rubbish.   

I see no algae, blue gravel or pirate ships. 

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## catxx (18 May 2009)

hehehe thanks. it's difficult to do any kind of high end in these fixed-lid tanks. I'd like to rescape the square one, but haven't worked out what to do yet without bugging the shrimp too much.


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2009)

Yeh, we all start in the same place, knowing diddly squat! So go easy on yourself  My 'best' tank is actually the community tank that has two java ferns in it.  Both are lush, green, the fish love it   it's not necessarily all about getting a green carpet, any tank with plants in it, can be a 'planted tank' IMHO 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

Hi Cat, nice to see you here also  they are not rubbish, like Dan said no algae 
All you need with fixed light tanks and if you don't want to change it, is choose the right plants for your setup.
You can get nice ferns, crypts, anubias and some other plants that are less demanding and you can grow them pretty well, you don't need CO2 either for smaller tanks, just had some Flourish Excel or EasyCarbo for the carbon and you will be fine, just remember you need to dose the tank to maintain an healthy balance, TPN+ is always a good start.


----------



## catxx (18 May 2009)

I already use Flourish Excel. The square tank is on a timer for the lights, can't do the same for the rectangular tank though (everything, filter, heater and lights, is wired through the lid to one plug, way too complicated to wire it differently and would be easier to use another tank...but this one is so quiet you don't even know it's there, and it's in my bedroom).

I have one mystery plant that was once huge but after a replanting shank and hasn't really grown much since (that's over a year), and my java ferns are all dying for some reason - while the java moss and hygrophilia has been thriving - which you can see!


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

What else you dosing other than Flourish Excel?


----------



## catxx (18 May 2009)

That's it! I have some other ferts, some old root tabs and some interpet stuff I think, but I don't use them.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

catxx said:
			
		

> That's it! I have some other ferts, some old root tabs and some interpet stuff I think, but I don't use them.


Flourish Excel is just a carbon source and not a fertelizer unless what you using is Sachen Flourish (without the excel). If it is the Flourish Excel then you missing the most important and probably a reason why the other plants are suffering.


----------



## catxx (18 May 2009)

you see, I don't get all this stuff haha!

I just went rooting through my cupboard and I also have:
(old) Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Root Tabs
Interpet Flora Boost
King British Plant Food

All these treasures I forget about in my cupboard of secrets. Which do you recommend? The tabs wouldn't do much for the fern or moss.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

Haven't used any of those really, you will need to check what they contain, if they have both macro and micro nutrients. They might only have trace elements (micro) which then its not good enough.

Have a look here: http://www.indoor-gardening-guide.com/a ... ients.html


----------



## catxx (18 May 2009)

King British Plant Food just says under active ingredients "trace elements". Flora Boost again is "trace elements", without nitrates or phosphates. The tabs have "soluble potash, magnesium, sulfur and iron".


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

catxx said:
			
		

> King British Plant Food just says under active ingredients "trace elements". Flora Boost again is "trace elements", without nitrates or phosphates. The tabs have "soluble potash, magnesium, sulfur and iron".


Looks like its only trace so the best option really would be to give TPN+ a go, you would see big improvements or you could try the dry salts option (check the articles) but for small tanks and beginners TPN+ is perfect


----------

